# dry pack



## sean1 (Mar 10, 2010)

I have recently been asked about applying dry pack on an Industrial Roof, before it is sheeted, has anyone come across this before, and if yes give me a detailed idea of how it is performed.


----------



## AaronB. (Nov 23, 2008)

What is dry pack? I am always learning...


----------



## sean1 (Mar 10, 2010)

thankyou for your reply AaronB. can you also tell me how do you apply it, meaning; does it come in a roll and to be rolled out or in some sort of container so it can be applied by trowel or other tool, how many sq.met. per unit and also where do you buy in the UK, would you even be able to send me a web link on technical spec. and ste by step application. thankyou, Sean1


----------

